# steamed cauliflower - ok for cats?



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I dropped a small piece while preparing dinner, and Martell gobbled it down like it was going out of style.

It's just plain, steamed cauliflower - no cheese, butter, salt or anything... is it safe to give him more?

It looks like cauliflower can be included in a raw food diet (as per the recipes on GOODPET <- note: I am not famliar with this site) but Martell has had crystals in the past... so I'm not sure how the cauliflower could affect the pH of his urine. Anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

ok, further investigation reveals the following:

Dollar Stretcher - homemade cat food recipes



article said:


> One to two tablespoons of pureed vegetables since many cats prefer their veggies lightly steamed or vegetable baby food (without onion powder). Any combination of healthy vegetables, such as cauliflower, broccoli, leafy greens, red or green cabbage, zucchini, beets, etc. Never use onion, tomato, eggplant, potato or spinach.


-----

Naturally Reared Cats



shopping list said:


> Canned pumpkin or fresh vegetables (carrots, zucchini, broccoli, spinach, asparagus, or just about any other kind). I have recently been using a combination of carrots, broccoli with a bit of cauliflower thrown in. Vary the vegetables you use. Carrots are good for starting a cat on fresh foods as they are sweeter than most other vegetables.


-----

Little Big Cat - Easy Homemade Diets for Cats and Dogs



Jean Hofve said:


> Select one ingredient from each category (protein, starch if applicable), and add up to one cup of pureed raw or steamed vegetables (up to three or four at a time of the following: broccoli, squash, sweet potato, cabbage, peas, carrots, green beans, cauliflower, brussels sprouts, kale).


-----

I didn't find anything that explained how cauliflower would affect an FLUTD cat. If anybody else has any insight, please let me know.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

A list of Acid / Alkaline Forming Foods

guess I can use this for a basic guideline... at least until I figure something else out. 

This site lists cauliflower as an alkaline food.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't believe cauliflower is fit for human consumption, so I would never think of punishing my kitties with it. 8O


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I personally don't see any thing about cauliflower that would offer nutritional value to cats. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I couldn't touch the stuff until a few years ago, and now I actually like it. Same thing with broccoli.

If you steam it and serve it with (a) some chili powder and garlic salt or (b) parmesan cheese it is really quite good!

I'm on a bit of a health kick (it's biking season, and I'm averaging 15 miles a day), and I find that when I am exercising this much, my body actually craves healthier foods!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I could be preparing for the freakin' Olympics, and I wouldn't touch the stuff. And broccoli? Those are just little trees stolen off a child's train tracks trying to pass themselves off as edible food. 8O :wink:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL! I have also learned to eat broccoli, but I won't even TOUCH brussel sprouts. That's just gross!  :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

YEAH! We agree on something! Those are just *nasty* little things! :x


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I could be preparing for the freakin' Olympics, and I wouldn't touch the stuff. And broccoli? Those are just little trees stolen off a child's train tracks trying to pass themselves off as edible food. 8O :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

yup, that's about right, lol!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I going to stay out of this human veggie debate for fear of eliciting "Ewww!" responses. 8) :lol: 
I love the "Y dem trees on dat plate" picture, Marie. :lol: :lol: 

However i think cauliflower has, at best, minimal nutritional value for an obligate carnivore. It may provide bulk to soften Martell's stools, though, if he needs that.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh i didn't read the bit about the FLUTD cat. I would stay away from the vegetables all together as meat naturally acidifies the urine, so I'd look towards diets that have meat proteins rather than veggies.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I wasn't giving it to him as a meal, but after seeing that he went absolutely nuts over the piece I dropped on the floor, I just didn't know if it would be acceptable to give him a little more as a treat. 

He definitely won't be getting a regular diet of the stuff. 

He eats a high quality canned food with a little bit of raw meat supplemented here and there. I don't otherwise feed him vegetables, I just like offering a little bit of variety in his occasional snacks.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I am doing the same with my FLUTD cat, he had surgery a few months ago for crystals and is doing great!! He's eating canned (a lot of evo for the meat protein and less grains) and a little raw and is down to a healthy weight, more active and doing really good. I suppose if you were just doing it once and a while you are probably fine, though I'd think there were probably better treats than cauliflower, LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> I love the "Y dem trees on dat plate" picture, Marie. :lol: :lol:


It cracked me up, too - but it was Nini's picture - I can't take credit for that one.


----------

